

UI Design: Which menu style is preferable? - berlininsummer

We are working on a web-application for business use. We are trying to make it very very simple as part of the the target group probably thinks that email is kind of complicated stuff.<p>We now have an internal discussion on how to design the menu. Some would like to have a traditional dropdown menu while others prefer the two-row approach (see http://tixclub.de/ or http://www.madvertise.de/ for examples)<p>Is there any evidence on which style users prefer? What is your personal experience?<p>Many thanks!
======
Kliment
Both have too many invisible options, in my opinion. See Google's search page
top bar for what I think is a good setup - most relevant options first, and a
menu for more.

Also, is your nick an Alphaville reference?

~~~
berlininsummer
Thanks. That is a good reference, but we do not have as many main categories
as Google. I think it might confuse users to have all options on the same
level.

The nick is just because its so incredibly cold here right now: Berlin -22
degrees, don't know in Fahrenheit but its "your face hurts when stepping
outside" cold.

~~~
Kliment
Well then perhaps you should reorganize it to have less options. Are you a
category service like play.com or Amazon? If not, do your users really NEED to
see all those options?

(I'm in Köln, it's much warmer here. But I was in Finland over the weekend,
and it was around -20. It's not that bad when it's dry enough.)

